# Cub cadet 129 hydraulic.



## mowindlawn (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey guys. So it has been a while since I was last on but I got my cub running good now. I was just wondering if anyone knew how to hook up the hydraulics for the deck lift and possible front blade.


----------



## BillOH (Apr 6, 2008)

Advise you to get a service manual, maybe an operators manual. They can be downloaded for free, try onlyCubCadets dot com.


----------



## jhgky448 (May 4, 2013)

dont know your location i have a 129 started it ayear ago has hyd lift on deck bought new by neighbor deck good shape mule and carriage needs ltc thinking of pulling and partig out live in south central ky. will trde for case any cond or attachments except snow blower really like to find 44 in. left hand discharge have a good one jhgky448 ps meant to say pull motor need 44in. deck


----------

